
GarageDollar.com is Live  - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/08/31/garagedollar-com-is-live/
======
billturner
If this site/app is entirely user-dependent on getting garage sales listings,
I don't see it gaining much traction.

For Pittsburgh, there was one garage sale listed on GarageDollar. On
Craigslist's Pittsburgh garage sale listing there are loads posted every day.
The local newspaper's online classified ads listing for garage sales has even
more.

Also, for me, there were no controls available on the embedded map. The scroll
wheel on my mouse works to zoom in and out, but not terrible intuitive.

~~~
messel
Appreciate the feedback Bill. I recognize garage sales are dominated by local
classified ads, and some are covered by Craigslist. We'll continually refine
the pipeline of sales, and we're hoping to complement them with user
participation.

